# What is the best way to remove the sentra letters....



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

I want to remove the sentra letters off the back of my car. What is the best way to do this so I dont mess up the paintjob?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Try a search...it'll tell u a step by step...I just used some Goof-Off and a razor blade...but U gotta be careful.

Others have used a hairdryer to make the letter soft and then peel off...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i say jes leave it be... be proud that u got a sentra and jes leave ur tags for the world 2 see


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *i say jes leave it be... be proud that u got a sentra and jes leave ur tags for the world 2 see *


NAH...dont listen to LIU....shave it all-like me  










Dont get me wrong I want people to know its a Sentra but I want them to have to ask to find out......lol


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

MP2050... hahaha... ur funny yourself... it all your personal taste?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Karosine not GASOLINE .... but Karosine will get it off, without ruining the paint.

or goof-off


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

Well after the letters are off. What is going to be left that I need goof off or kerosene to get off?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

the sticky... glue that the letter were applied with.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

A simple way is heat it up with a blow dryier.... peel the logos off... clean the residule glue off with a very tiny bit of goop off... Then clean with soap and water...then wax the area.

Do not use a razor blade! one little sneeze or slip and there goes the paint.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> * clean the residule glue off with a very tiny bit of goop off... *


Yup, Goo Gone is what I used, you might see a lil difference in color right after depending on the year of your car, but a few washes will even it right out.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

A hair dryer, dental floss and some goo gone did it for me.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Goof-off . . .
Goop off . . .

LOL

JT200SX-N-FX finally had it right . . .


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

If you cant find that, you can use OOPS!!. Thats what I used.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

myoung said:


> *A simple way is heat it up with a blow dryier.... peel the logos off... clean the residule glue off with a very tiny bit of goop off... Then clean with soap and water...then wax the area.
> 
> Do not use a razor blade! one little sneeze or slip and there goes the paint. *


this ^^ is probably the best way with a blow dryer.

in my experience detailing for a dealership... 3M adhesive remover and plastic razor blades get all that crap off in 2 seconds. doesnt ruin the paint at all. 

u can use goo gone but i think that sh!t blows nuts


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I gotta get my "Sentra" off

I just got a "SUNNY" emblem from Japan .


----------



## Spin (Oct 31, 2002)

i used WD40 to get the goo off. worked fine for me.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

It seems this has been covered but everyone I know used Goo Gone or WD40, a Hair Dryer and Dental Floss. I know one guy that just pulled the letters off since it was so cold using a bit of nylon thread.


----------

